
Show HN: Speculative Advertisements in Heathcare - neelkadia
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmayyCbRcMKU7o-paAAZm_OxxFe_CJvBC
======
neelkadia
Sharing and conveying some thought and worries about future, made few videos
to explain the concepts and progress of current society in a context of
Healthcare. Let me know if people here are working on Speculative projects,
interested to be in touch with them as well as collaborate.

